# Roosters no feathers



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Why don't my roosters have all their feathers on their back and butt. Mite?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you do a pic? That's always helpful.

If the skin is red then someone is pulling their feathers out.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

OK. I'll send one tomorrow. When its Day light .. yeah some of them are red.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm embarrassed for any one to see this. Ugh. He looks bad


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, you've got someone pulling feathers out and probably eating them.

This could be out of boredom, over crowding, not enough protein in the diet. Most often its the first two causes. Look at at your set up and decide what changes you need to make.


----------



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

My hens peck at my roosters back and hind in


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a hen that did that with one of my old roosters. I caught her doing it, and she ended up on the table. I kept wondering who was plucking all of my hens feathers out then saw her doing it with the rooster. Afyter she was gone my hens and rooster got their feathers all back to normal.

I have another hen doing it now. I don't know which one it is because I am not seeing it being done. However I am leaning towards Norma and Tag, Both are GLW hens and have perfect feathers where 5 of my hens are missing much of their back feathers. When I see perfect hens, normally they are the culprit.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow Will, they did a number on the old boy. Looks like he sat too close to the woodstove.

I had a group of hens pull the long feathers out of my young blue australorps, I covered their butts in bluekote and after a sample of that they stopped picking. They only ever did it to those cockerels, for whatever reason.


----------

